# I Love My Bung



## fraser_john (13/1/11)

Being from Geelong there is no hope of getting Bung Fritz here. My missus found a recipe, so we ordered some sheep bungs and here are the results!

It is in the boiler now cooking for 40 minutes, so we fried a little up and though it does not taste exactly the same (as if it ever would!), but it is pretty darn good so far!


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/1/11)

According to Coles Online, (I *think* the link will work) you can get Devon (that's what they call it in Victoria) where you are.


----------



## fraser_john (13/1/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> According to Coles Online, (I *think* the link will work) you can get Devon (that's what they call it in Victoria) where you are.



Yeah, I have tried that, close but not quite the same, plus the gelatinous lumps I pulled out of it on the odd occasion kind of freak me out. With this, I know exactly what is in it


----------



## Goofinder (13/1/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> According to Coles Online, (I *think* the link will work) you can get Devon (that's what they call it in Victoria) where you are.


I thought devon was NSW and in Victoria it was luncheon meat.


----------



## outbreak (14/1/11)

Polony?


----------



## Housecat (14/1/11)

Nah, Fritz is Fritz full stop!!!  

A diehard South Aussie would never substitute Polony or Devon for Fritz!
It's all a different recipe so, it isn't the same.

HC (A diehard South Aussie!) :kooi:


----------



## stillscottish (14/1/11)

MUST.NOT.MAKE.PENIS.JOKE h34r:


----------



## fraser_john (14/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> MUST.NOT.MAKE.PENIS.JOKE h34r:



Hehe, yeh, we were cracking some pretty heavy jokes whilst making the darn thing.

You'd never guess that they really did use those things (sheep bung) as condoms in the old days, totally unpleasant thing to think about.


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/11)

and for those wanting to know the recipe FJ?

i hadnt actually thought of making 'sandwhich meat' which the sausage maker. we go through heaps of sanga meat between myself and the 4yr old.


----------



## fraser_john (14/1/11)

Recipe

From the ABC The Cook and The Chef series actually!

Only issue we found after chilling it down last night after boiling it was texture, it is a bit coarse, but I don't have a fine enough plate for my kitchen aid. I should try and find some fine plates to suit it.


----------



## Wolfman (17/9/13)

Could you smoke it after boiling to get that classic orange?

Misty gully sells the bungs 10 for $15 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Not For Horses (17/9/13)

Wolfman said:


> Misty gully


That's gotta be a stripper name yeah?


----------



## brettprevans (17/9/13)

Wolfman said:


> Could you smoke it after boiling to get that classic orange?
> Misty gully sells the bungs 10 for $15 if anyone is interested.


adding crushed vitamin c tablets will provide some of the classic pink colour. A lot of the sausage books suggest this as a trick.


----------



## QldKev (17/9/13)

outbreak said:


> Polony?



I miss the Watsonia Polony :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz (17/9/13)

I grew up in SA, it was _Bung Fritz _and any other fritz was some crap wrapped in plastic. I still buy bung fritz when I go home. Eggs, bacon and bung fritz for breccy life does not get much better.

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/9/13)

Like this, covering is a cows bum or something. Not plastic....yuk.


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/13)

Watch you don't run into a Stobie Pole on the way home with your bung fritz.


----------



## Batz (17/9/13)

Bribie G said:


> Watch you don't run into a Stobie Pole on the way home with your bung fritz.


Been there done that.


----------



## Natdene (17/9/13)

I know I'm going to get smashed for this but Wtf is a bung? The casing of the sausage?


----------



## Forever Wort (17/9/13)

Natdene said:


> A reporter for the show, Ben Calhoun, got a tip about a farmer "with some standing in the pork industry" who is in charge of "a pork producing operation that spans several states." One fine day this farmer was visiting a pork processing plant in Oklahoma, and noticed boxes stacked on the floor labeled "artificial calamari." Asked what that meant, the plant's manager, his friend, replied, "Bung. It's hog rectum." For clarity, Calhoun adds, "Rectum that would be sliced into rings, deep fried, and boom, there you have it."


http://gothamist.com/2013/01/14/is_that_calamari_or_pig_rectum.php


----------



## Mardoo (18/9/13)

Yeah, from the title of this thread I was kind of hoping that someone here actually enjoyed pig's bung. I mean, how the hell do you cook it? One of the Vietnamese butchers I go to in Melbourne sells it by the kilo and I just want to say, "Guys, you're in Australia now. You don't HAVE to eat the asshole."

However, that sausage looks like the bomb. Gotta look into local specialties more.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/9/13)

Don't know if this site has been previously mentioned but if you like Black Pudding, Pork Pies and HaggisView attachment Pacdon Park - Manufacturer &amp; Purveyor of Gourmet Foods.htm
these are the Vicars Knickers.


----------



## Mercs Own (18/9/13)

Now feeling rather ill!


----------

